# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  Ηχοδιακοπτης

## Maistor

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Βρήκα πρόσφατα ενα smart kit που ειχα φτιαξει παλιοτερα ηχοδιακοπτη, μπορώ να βάλω επάνω λαμπα 220v ; αν οχι τοτε τι αλλαγες μπορω να κανω ; . Παραθετω φωτογραφιες.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G935F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

να αλλάξεις το ρελε με ένα που μπορεί να διακόπτει 230 βολτ (αυτό λέει μέχρι 125VAC) και να δεις ποια επαφή είναι η ανοιχτή. με ένα πολύμετρο μετράς την 3-4 ή την 4-5 στην 1-2 βάζεις μέχρι 12 βολτ τροφοδοσία για να δουλέψει το κύκλωμα.

*προσοχή με τα 230 βολτ είναι επικίνδυνα. αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος μην παίξεις  μαζί τους.*

----------

Gaou (19-05-19)

----------


## Maistor

> να αλλάξεις το ρελε με ένα που μπορεί να διακόπτει 230 βολτ (αυτό λέει μέχρι 125VAC) και να δεις ποια επαφή είναι η ανοιχτή. με ένα πολύμετρο μετράς την 3-4 ή την 4-5 στην 1-2 βάζεις μέχρι 12 βολτ τροφοδοσία για να δουλέψει το κύκλωμα.
> 
> *προσοχή με τα 230 βολτ είναι επικίνδυνα. αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος μην παίξεις  μαζί τους.*



Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε να εισαι καλα !!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G935F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## B-B

ηχοδιακόπτης (750 x 454).jpgηχοδιακόπτης_υλι&#954.jpgσχέδιο ηχοδιακόπ&#964.jpg

Εγώ λέω να μην αλλάξεις το ρελέ. Να "οδηγήσεις" ένα μεγαλύτερο ρελέ και να συνδέσεις εκεί ό,τι θέλεις που να λειτουργεί με 230 ac

----------


## B-B

Η τάση λειτουργίας του κυκλώματος είναι 9ν. Το ρελέ της σμαρτ γράφει 12ν, διεγείρεται όμως και με 9ν. Θα κατασκευάσεις ένα απλό τροφοδοτικό με το 7809, με το οποίο θα λειτουργεί όλη η κατασκευή. Θα πάρεις και ένα ρελέ μεγαλύτερο 12ν/230ν ....Α του οποίου το πηνίο θα τροφοδοτείται από τα 9ν dc και θα κλείνει και θα ανοίγει δηλ θα είναι διακόπτης του το μικρό ρελέ της πλακέτας. Δεν ξέρω αν έγινα αντιληπτός. Για να μη κάνω σχέδια τώρα και τα ανεβάζω.

rele.jpg

----------

Maistor (19-05-19)

----------


## nick1974

Η γνωμη μου ειναι να το αφησεις στην πλακετα ως εχει και να βαλεις ενα εξωτερικο ρελεδακι η ssr που να διεγειρεται στα 9 η στα 12v και να το οδηγησεις με το ρελεδακι της πλακετας οπως ειναι (καλυτερα ssr βεβαια, ετοιμο ή DIY με triac και optocoupler)


edit: μαζι γραφαμε το ιδιο

----------

Maistor (19-05-19)

----------


## B-B

https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=42003

ηχοδιακόπτης.JPG

----------


## Maistor

Εχετε δίκιο πολυ καλή ιδέα μαλλον καπως ετσι θα γινει  . Σας ευχαριστω

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G935F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ILIAS GR

> ηχοδιακόπτης (750 x 454).jpgηχοδιακόπτης_υλι&#954.jpgσχέδιο ηχοδιακόπ&#964.jpg
> 
> Εγώ λέω να μην αλλάξεις το ρελέ. Να "οδηγήσεις" ένα μεγαλύτερο ρελέ και να συνδέσεις εκεί ό,τι θέλεις που να λειτουργεί με 230 ac




 Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρεθεί το τυπωμένο; (PCB)

----------

